# Rheem Question



## Tony Pullen (Oct 21, 2011)

I recently switched over from installing one brand and am now installing Rheem units. Needed a new unit myself, so I installed one on my own home, so I could give an educated opinion of the unit. Everyone elses is operating correctly....BUT...mine isn't! When the unit goes into defrost (HP) it will initiate the cycle, and come out, but won't restart the unit in heat mode. There is a rapid "clicking" noise in the unit, which I believe is coming from the RV. The relay on the board is also simultaneously "clicking". I use emergency heat to satisfy the stat and on the next call for heat, the unit starts normaly and works fine....until defrost time!!!! Then the entire sequence is repeated.... Bad Board?


----------



## Vaporx (Jun 29, 2011)

Rheem is what I install...mostly RPNL models: demand defrost board with LED diagnostics. Haven't seen that issue before. You're saying the contactor is dropping out? Some boards will de-energize the contactor at the end of the defrost cycle, but I honestly don't know if the Rheem boards do that. 

The "clicking" is suspicious, but you should eliminate a high pressure trip before condemning the board...or at least, I would.


----------



## Tony Pullen (Oct 21, 2011)

Had my supplier to order a new board, and volia its fixed! think the board was initiating defrost and was only getting as far as the rv. It appears it was cycling the rv very rapidly, for whatever reason. (I personaly think that the board was trying to terminate the cycle but since the timer had not been satisfied, it would imediatly try to re-initiate it and would not terminate the defrost cycle, nor would it lock out)....sooooo...go figure!


----------



## Vaporx (Jun 29, 2011)

Tony Pullen said:


> Had my supplier to order a new board, and volia its fixed! think the board was initiating defrost and was only getting as far as the rv. It appears it was cycling the rv very rapidly, for whatever reason. (I personaly think that the board was trying to terminate the cycle but since the timer had not been satisfied, it would imediatly try to re-initiate it and would not terminate the defrost cycle, nor would it lock out)....sooooo...go figure!


A bad board would have been my best guess...but electronic stuff makes me paranoid. :blink:


----------



## Fancy Shoes (Dec 9, 2012)

What is the defrost you speak of?


----------



## FloridaHVAC (Jan 26, 2011)

Glad you got your problem fixed... Not to hijack your thread but I had a customer give me an estimate from another contractor and the rheem system was quoted on the low end with a Goodman system quoted on the high end. I do not sell Goodman at all but I am curious. Has Goodman gotten more expensive or is this other contractor just trying to scam the customer. The quote for the Goodman was for $2,000 more than the Rheem system.


----------

